# Rosa Cha Sao Paulo S/S 2006 Fashion Show x 9



## Q (5 Jan. 2010)

free image host


man beachte die lustigen Kerle im Hintergrund, die haben wohl Spass 

thx dlewis05 und JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Jan. 2010)

*Danke für die tollen Shoots *


----------

